#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  UBNT - Discovery Tool

## ddadinhooo

Ferramente Indispensavel para que Usa a linha Ubiquiti.
(ele vasculha a rede em busca de dispositivos ubiquiti , sem duvida melhor resetar o aparelho para retornar ao IP original)

Download - V 2.3 - Todas plataformas

Download - V 2.3 - Para Mac OS

(é Necessario ter o Java Instalado)

http://santanamobile.files.wordpress...-discovery.jpg

Ubiquiti Discovery tool release notes
======================================

v2.3 8/21/2009
--------------------------------------
- fixed product name recognition (including new Mimo products)
- fixed multiple network interface issue, where discovery packets were sent 
only through one of the interfaces
- discovery packets are now sent continuously for 10 seconds to gather 
as many devices as possible
- added separate bundle for MacOS users
- added possibility to search for a specific device in discovered device list
- added display of the total number of the devices found
- added possibility to copy selected devices into spreadsheet applications 
(select the devices, Ctrl-C, go to spreadsheet application - Ctrl-V)
- split up firmware version display into separated short version and build number

----------


## zeusnet

Incrivel!!!!!!! Ja tinha visto um assim... com produtos da ralink!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PauloMassa

> Ferramente Indispensavel para que Usa a linha Ubiquiti.
> (ele vasculha a rede em busca de dispositivos ubiquiti , sem duvida melhor resetar o aparelho para retornar ao IP original)
> 
> Download - V 2.3 - Todas plataformas
> 
> Download - V 2.3 - Para Mac OS
> 
> (é Necessario ter o Java Instalado)
> 
> ...


kkk...Amigo, apaga melhor teu mac que ainda tá dando pra ler!!!
AbraçO!

----------


## ddadinhooo

:Evil: kkkkkkkk 

Mas acontece que esse não é meu MAC , Pequei essa imagem na Internet ...  :Rock:

----------


## brunocabrini

A Ubitiqui poderia lançar uma função no firmware das linhas que não são m5 para que os radios não apareça nesse discovery tools.

----------


## ricardowireless

muito massa mesmo!

----------


## ueder

Estou com vc amigo, pois a maioria dos meus equipamentos são da linha 11a e estou tendo muito problemas com esse cara ai.

se alguem souber de algo que possa me ajudar, por favor estou precisando muito proteger minha rede desse discovery tools.

Grato.




> A Ubitiqui poderia lançar uma função no firmware das linhas que não são m5 para que os radios não apareça nesse discovery tools.

----------


## salvato

Realmente é um problema se alguem souber ai como bloquear seria uma boa

----------


## PauloMassa

> Realmente é um problema se alguem souber ai como bloquear seria uma boa


Se vc ativar somente conexão segura (https://) ja ajuda.. 
Aí o camarada teria que advinhar qual a porta... Por ex, vc muda a porta pra 8587 e só nessa porta abre os rádios!

----------


## salvato

boa dica, obrigado!

----------


## brunocabrini

O novo firmware ja tem essa opção.

----------


## beninca

ola amigo tento usar o airmax mais nao fica bom como usar corretamente o airmax, tive problema com ele ativo, a minha rede ficava caindo e as vezes nao navegava depois que desativei tudo ok, novamente, mais hoje to passando mais de 10 mega full por um par de nanobridge, mais as vezes nao fica bom, entao comecei a estudar o airmax, me informaram se eu atualizar o firmware todos para a mesma versão vai ficar bom, mais tenho medo de dar pau de novo, outra coisa que percebi e que quando diminuo quantidade de megabite na opção wireless o air max baixa para qase 0, pode me dar uma dica de como usar corretamente e obter sucesso,m outra coisa e o CCQ que fica ocilando, nao consigo fizar numa boa qualidade, mesmo mudando de canais.

----------


## EduardoMonteiro

Não consigo Fazer rodar no meu pc, enumeras vezes formatei e executava ele normalmente; Agora não executa mais alguém consegue me dar um help! ?

----------

